# On the way to the gig......



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

These are some pics I took.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

*And a few more -*


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww what a nice dog :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like you got there too late; all the snow is gone!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pics - beautiful scenery. That's in Alberta? 

Was that blue Strat for sale on here? I recognise those mini-humbuckers.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice!

love the mountains!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

They say that getting there is half the fun.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

> Great pics - beautiful scenery. That's in Alberta?
> 
> Was that blue Strat for sale on here? I recognise those mini-humbuckers.


Hey Bag, nope, over in B.C. between Fernie and Cranbrook.. just beautiful up in there.

The strat I bought from Faracaster. I tried a couple of necks on her; the one I bought from you :smile: with the '59 profile was just a tad small, so I sold that one a while back. Ended up putting a nitro finished boatneck w/ 1.700 nut width on her. SS 6105's, decal under the lacquer - this neck had resided on a guitar for 3 years or so - nice and straight and plays great! The mini hums split excellent - hadn't tried that before, but very stratlike. Good juice in the bridge pickup for rock and blues soloing. I'd post clips if I knew how.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I miss the mountains!! Only been out west a couple of times but I do love it there. Nice Pup too. Its great to have a companion along for the ride.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice pictures! I just got back from Whistler, so the views are fresh in my mind.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 30, 2009)

Man makes me glad i live in BC  everyone is so envious of our scenery


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice Pics. I lived in Calgary for 5 years and Vancouver for anout a year. I really miss riding the motorcycle through the mountains.


----------

